# "scraping" paint with a pressure washer



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

Pressurew WASHING is meant for just that the washing of the house. Scraping is always done by hand or in extreme cases with the Paint Shaver Pro. As far as the moisture goes......I usually give a house at least three days to dry. If I suspect a moisture problem I can always use my moisture meter which I often include in my bid especially if there is some significant blistering.

I have had several pressure washers over the years and when you know how to use one they are great! I currently have a 3500psi 4GPM unit and this is a cleaning machine. You can obviously do some damage but if you are careful and you figure out a good distance and throttle (adjusting the speed of the lil' HONDA) you can figure out what you need in order to get the job done. There's a couple good forums on pressure washing that I could find again if you are interested in additional information.

~Todd


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, any requirements for substrate moisture should be on the can. There are some products (like deck stains) that can be applied to a wet surface. If you're painting wood after pressure washing though, wait at least a day or two to let it dry back out. Same goes with exposed areas on concrete walls. The best way to tell if wood is dry enough is with a moisture meter.


----------

